
Scientists Have Designed Tiny Robots That Can Clean Your Teeth - wajdiben
https://curiosity.com/topics/meditation-and-yoga-might-just-inflate-your-ego-according-to-a-study-curiosity/
======
non-entity
Wrong link?

~~~
coder4life
Yeah I know, now they got me searching google for tiny teeth cleaning robots.

Here! [https://curiosity.com/topics/scientists-have-designed-
tiny-r...](https://curiosity.com/topics/scientists-have-designed-tiny-robots-
that-can-clean-your-teeth-curiosity/)

> _Scientists Have Designed Tiny Robots That Can Clean Your Teeth_

